# What do you think about Europe???



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

diablo234 said:


> Anyways to answer your question here are some of the things I like about Europe.
> 1. Superior public transportation compared with the US
> 2. More walkable cities compared with the US
> 3. The History
> ...


The positives you listed are pretty much the reasons I like Europe as well. I feel that I should add that I was constantly being mistaken for an American. Nearly every time that I corrected people and told them I am Canadian, they seemed almost relieved, and their faces would light up. This isn't an attempt at bashing Americans, it's just my expeience form my travels.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Marbur66 said:


> Croatia is my favourite European country. Rome and Paris are great if you like museum line-ups and extortionate prices.


Shutting oneself up in a museum is the absolutely worst thing one can do here. At least if he doesn't expect to stay in Rome more than two weeks.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Marbur66 said:


> Croatia is my favourite European country. Rome and Paris are great if you like museum line-ups and extortionate prices.


Dalmatia in July-August is hardly a budget destination for accommodation and flights as I am discovering, there are plenty of much cheaper places in Europe.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Federicoft said:


> Shutting oneself up in a museum is the absolutely worst thing one can do here. At least if he doesn't expect to stay in Rome more than two weeks.


+1 There are so many more interesting things to do in the major European tourism cities than just going to the major tourism magnets in those cities.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

what I think of Europe is that it consists of different countries with different cultures,
languages,cuisines,characters,traditions and more.
I'd been to six countries and what I like about them are the museums, old architectures,
some foods and some people I'd met.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

many wars.....but more inventions
many disease....but more vaccines

I love the history of Europe specially , Rome.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

I think Europe is an awesome continent having lived there a couple of times (Espana and Italia). It is both rich in history and culture just to name a few of its many attributes. Overall, I really love its natural beauty from the fjords of Norway, to the breathtaking Alps Mountain ranges, to the Mediterranean coastline of the South. kay:


----------



## azzuracapri (Apr 18, 2011)

I love and have lived there on and off when I was a teen. Go visit!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

I am not really into museums, i prefer to chill on the beach with some drinks whilst watching some bikini girls playing vollyballs :drool:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

Europe, comparatively has small land area but with varied peoples, cultures, traditions,
art works, foods, architectures and I love it.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

SO143 said:


> I am not really into museums, i prefer to chill on the beach with some drinks whilst watching some bikini girls playing vollyballs :drool:


says the guy who is from europe.


----------



## herlinoah (Apr 20, 2011)

According to me Europe is have a lot of good countries and many of gorgeous places, it culture was different form all the countries, the London is the most beautiful city of united kingdom.


----------



## Zicaro (Nov 21, 2008)

Is Boring!


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

LOL


----------



## henryreyenz (May 9, 2011)

Europe is the one continent of the world from the seven.Second smallest area by surface is the Europe.In population,Europe is on the third place after Asia and Africa.In Europe,Russia is the largest state by area and also by population.And Vatican city is the smallest.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Personally for me, more interesting are these countries: 

1. Spain
2. Germany
3. Switzerland
4. Austria
5. Hungary
6. Netherland
7.Slovenia
8. Monaco
9. Italy
10. Estonia
11. Andorra
12. Portugal

I want to present you Ukraine - a country which 20 years ago, regained its independence as a result of the collapse of the Soviet Union. There is no doubt that Ukraine has a great tourism potential. It will be interesting to see how that potential is developed in the future. But today it remains for majority people undiscovered. Ukraine is the largest country in Europe, second only to Russia. It's a country, where I was born and live today. 
Welcome!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

It's an amazing continent!.. I'd love to go some day.. specially the English countryside and coasts

However I hate immigration policies of some countries.. some days ago y heard that many African immigrants died of hunger and thirst cause they weren't able to enter in a country (I don't remember which one) hno:


----------



## arnau_Vic (May 8, 2011)

vid said:


> I don't like how many peninsulas it has. I am suspicious of any political entity with more than five peninsulas.


lolol


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

romanyo said:


> It's an amazing continent!.. I'd love to go some day.. specially the English countryside and coasts
> 
> However I hate immigration policies of some countries.. *some days ago y heard that many African immigrants died of hunger and thirst cause they weren't able to enter in a country* (I don't remember which one) hno:


That haven't anything to do with Europe.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

vid said:


> Don't forget Ljubljana!


This is what I want to ask about

Often than not, when most outsiders think of Europe, most say UK, Germany, Italy, France, Spain, Portugal, Switzerland, etc.

But what about less known ones like:
Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Cyprus, Lithuania, etc. (yeah mostly those in the center or more towards the East)

Coming from the perspective of a tourist from the Philippines, I would see such places as exotic..........and yet I never hear of them (probably because some of their forums in SSC, they don't speak English AFAIK). Or maybe because I don't hear of any feedback from Filipino tourists who've been to those said countries.........if they ever been there.

So yeah, how are those places really? Are they safe and secure? Tourist friendly? What about sights and sounds? Culture? Dos and don'ts? etc etc.

P.S.
Btw, those from the countries I mentioned, if you reside or originate from there, I believe you guys are in the best position to inform or educate me about your countries.

So please enlighten me


----------

